# Britesight protuner VERTI-KLIK mount



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

redman said:


> can the VERTI-KLIK mount on a hoyt riser do you need a spacer under mount so it does ride on the rear bar i think with the jesse mount you need a spacer under rest . iF i need a spacer under rest what is the best materal to make it out of .


any thing that wont crush. Plastic washer is good.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Or get a freakshow


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, what's this about needing a spacer. Just ordered the Verti-klick for the ability to vertically adjust without changing blade angle, but did not know I also need a separate spacer if shooting a Hoyt with the Jesse rest. What size and exactly where does it go?? TKS


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

montigre said:


> Okay, what's this about needing a spacer. Just ordered the Verti-klick for the ability to vertically adjust without changing blade angle, but did not know I also need a separate spacer if shooting a Hoyt with the Jesse rest. What size and exactly where does it go?? TKS


most just put a piece of tape where the mount may touch the bridge of the riser . You can also put a washer between tthe mount and the mounting hole of the riser.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

brtesite said:


> most just put a piece of tape where the mount may touch the bridge of the riser . You can also put a washer between tthe mount and the mounting hole of the riser.


Okay, thanks, Mike. Looking forward to getting it as I really LIKE this rest and the Verti-klick can only be an improvement.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

There should always be a spacer between the rest mount and the bow handle. It should be of a less dense material than either the aluminum rest or the aluminum handle. Delrin, hard polyetheylene sheet, any hard plastic, even the stiff back from a legal pad. The purpose is to interrupt vibration with a cushion of a material that will not respond to vibration of the bow with the same frequency, therefore, a material of different density is correct.

It will also keep the rest mount from beating up the finish of the bridge.

Sight mounts should be mounted this way also, for the same reason.


----------



## mikemow6T9 (Sep 29, 2008)

I just used a metal washer


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Plastic washer work great for me this rest is great it does every thing a rest needs to do


----------

